# Please help me, what sex are my rats?



## Cheese? (12 mo ago)

Im a new rat owner and i want to be sure that they are all same sex. White one looks little bit bigger than the rest. I tried to look online but i didnt figure it out 😅


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like you have a male (top pic), and two females. How old are they? If they are close to, or over 5 weeks, you'll need to separate the male ASAP to avoid pregnancy.


----------



## Cheese? (12 mo ago)

They were sold as boys. First one i think really is male but others dont have nipples and are kinda confusing. This is so stressfull when doubting. Im going to the vet next monday if i can. Is there any other way i can be sure? They are now maybe 5weeks so its getting risky.


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

The top is for sure a male


----------



## ladyofradiantjoy (12 mo ago)

Cheese? said:


> They were sold as boys. First one i think really is male but others dont have nipples and are kinda confusing. This is so stressfull when doubting. Im going to the vet next monday if i can. Is there any other way i can be sure? They are now maybe 5weeks so its getting risky.


I once had a boy whose testicles didn’t drop until 8 weeks. No joke. He was a runt too. 

I think the last one is a girl. Not sure about that middle pic. So yeah. Vet is a good idea. And a good idea to get them checked out. 

My sister recently bought a rat who was ill and didn’t know it and that, was sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese? (12 mo ago)

Hey! Thank you for answering. I went to the vet and they said that they are all boys 💕 we will still keep eye on those lil fellas just in case 😅


----------



## ladyofradiantjoy (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the update! I wonder if they are different ages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese? (12 mo ago)

They should be at the same age. I was told they were brothers by the breeder 🐀 three healthy wire booties 💕


----------

